# Meat Lovers Pizza Fattie...



## gmc2003

Well, the wife was gone for the day and we're scheduled to go to a party at her sisters house on Sunday. Since the wife offered to bring something to eat and my pork shots are banned(because the last time or two I brought them everyone filled up on the shots and nobody ate the main course). I decided to make a fatty. 

I won't go into great detail on how it's made - I've already done that. Links provided if anyone is interested.  
The build:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...bacon-weave-this-is-a-two-part-thread.275822/
The weave:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-part-two-the-bacon-weave.275824/

Off to the races - 
After flattening out the sausage I added the first two rows of meat. Ham then some Capicola








Then some Pepperoni and Prosciutto. 





Followed up by some cheese and pizza sauce:






...and yodeled up into a nice tube.





Can't forget about the bacon...






There all wrapped up. Snug as a bug in a rug.





Break out the 26" kettle with charcoal baskets 





better shot






Add in some pork shots for dinner.





another angle.






and presto-chango it's finished...but is it - ummm






Onto today, which is the next day from yesterday. I wanted to try something a bit different  on this one. So I  add a loose weave of puff pastry. 







Now she's complete.






Plated and waiting to make an grand entrance to the upcoming party.







Thanks for taking a peak. I'll be reheating this one in a few hours to share amongst family. Sorry it's a longer thread then originally anticipated. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw

That looks awesome . Great idea with the puff pastry . Great post . Maybe you can sneak a sliced shot .


----------



## jcam222

Looks awesome Chris!


----------



## GATOR240

Looking good Chris. Nice twist with the puff pastry.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

Dang Chris.  That puff pastry shot looks incredible.  A 26 incher huh?  I have kettle envy!


----------



## Hawging It

One of the best looking fatties that I have seen on the forum. Bacon laced perfectly. Nice job!


----------



## Bearcarver

Now that's My Kind Of Football !!
Nice Job, Chris!!
Another life of the Party, I'll Bet!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

That looks awesome points for sure! Where’s the PBR?


----------



## yankee2bbq

You are a fatty master! Great job!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

MMMMMM!

That is going to be a showstopper.


----------



## chilerelleno

Dang Chris, that fatty is damned near perfection.
Beautiful job on it, and I really like the pastry.
A Fatty Wellington, LOL.
*Like!*


----------



## JC in GB

Wow, that looks incredible!  

Of course you realize those fatties are the next to be banned...


----------



## GaryHibbert

All I can say Chris is.....WOW!!!
That looks and sounds fantastic.  Really great idea with the puff pastry.
I'd eat that any day.
POINT
Gary


----------



## Winterrider

That fatty is a show stopper. Thing of beauty...
Like


----------



## Co4ch D4ve

Love both the meat lovers fatty and the puff pastry. Ive often thought of the pastry on the outside of a breakfast “biscuits and gravy” fatty. Now I have to try it! Like!


----------



## Jabiru

Yum! That’s a Work of art.


----------



## gmc2003

Ok folks here's a plated shot. It was good and devoured by the time it hit the buffet table. I was lucky to one slice.


----------



## gmc2003

chopsaw said:


> That looks awesome . Great idea with the puff pastry . Great post . Maybe you can sneak a sliced shot .



Thanks Chop, the pastry worked better then I thought. First time using it. I did manage to get a sliced shot.



jcam222 said:


> Looks awesome Chris!



Thanks Jcam for the kind words and like - appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

GATOR240 said:


> Looking good Chris. Nice twist with the puff pastry.



Thanks Gator, I wanted to change things up a bit for the party, and thanks for the like.



5GRILLZNTN said:


> Dang Chris.  That puff pastry shot looks incredible.  A 26 incher huh?  I have kettle envy!



Thanks 5Grill. The PP worked better then expected. The 26" is a keeper for sure. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Hawging It said:


> One of the best looking fatties that I have seen on the forum. Bacon laced perfectly. Nice job!



Thanks for the compliment Hawging, it was tight. 



Bearcarver said:


> Now that's My Kind Of Football !!
> Nice Job, Chris!!
> Another life of the Party, I'll Bet!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear for the kindly words and like - appreciate them. The slices dissappeared just as fast as I could slice them up. I was lucky to get one.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That looks awesome points for sure! Where’s the PBR?



Thank you Vol, Not sure why the PBR didn't make it into the pics. It/they were there....ummm - my bad.



yankee2bbq said:


> You are a fatty master! Great job!



Thanks Justin for the compliment and like, far from a master, but it's edible. 

Chris


----------



## creek bottom

Phenomenal!!!! That looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## gmc2003

SecondHandSmoker said:


> MMMMMM!
> 
> That is going to be a showstopper.



Thanks Second and thanks for the like, it was dressed to impress and did it's job.



chilerelleno said:


> Dang Chris, that fatty is damned near perfection.
> Beautiful job on it, and I really like the pastry.
> A Fatty Wellington, LOL.
> *Like!*



Thanks John appreciate the point and compliment. I think it's the best tasting and looking one I've done. Somehow that weave was really tight.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

JC in GB said:


> Wow, that looks incredible!
> 
> Of course you realize those fatties are the next to be banned...



Man I hope not JC, I like to make them a couple of times every year. Thank you for the like and kind words.



GaryHibbert said:


> All I can say Chris is.....WOW!!!
> That looks and sounds fantastic.  Really great idea with the puff pastry.
> I'd eat that any day.
> POINT
> Gary



Thanks Gary for the compliment and like appreciate them. I was worried about the PP pulling off but it did hold on.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Winterrider said:


> That fatty is a show stopper. Thing of beauty...
> Like



Thanks winterrider, the folks at the party were impressed.



Co4ch D4ve said:


> Love both the meat lovers fatty and the puff pastry. Ive often thought of the pastry on the outside of a breakfast “biscuits and gravy” fatty. Now I have to try it! Like!



Sounds like a great idea Dave, give it a whirl and let us know how it turns out. Thanks for the like and compliment appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Jabiru said:


> Yum! That’s a Work of art.



Thanks Jabiru for the nice words and like appreciate them



creek bottom said:


> Phenomenal!!!! That looks AMAZING!!!



Thank you very much Creek.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

@jaxgatorz , @weev , @shoebe , @WeberBlackStoneYoder , and @ofelles 

Thanks for the likes appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

@CigarLlama Thank you for the like

Chris


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

Chris that sliced shot looks awesome.  I've never done a fatty.  Sounds like it's time to change that.  Big LIKE!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Nicely done. Your family must know your stuff is going to be good for them to snap it up so fast you almost didn't get any... Cool of you to get us that plated shot.


----------



## gmc2003

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Chris that sliced shot looks awesome.  I've never done a fatty.  Sounds like it's time to change that.  Big LIKE!



Thanks 5grill for the like and compliment. Everyone who smokes needs to try a good fatty at least once. It's one of those fun-time eats.




KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Nicely done. Your family must know your stuff is going to be good for them to snap it up so fast you almost didn't get any... Cool of you to get us that plated shot.



Thanks Kris for the likes and kind words. My sister in law is a health food freak. Turkey sausage, no bacon, and skinless chicken.  So when I bring something to a family gathering they know it's going to be on the other end of the spectrum. They go for it like a child getting their first piece of candy. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

@BuckeyeSteve thank you for the like.

Chris


----------



## NU2SMOKE

@gmc203 I am going to have to apologize in advance....I AM STEALING THIS!!
My god that looked great!!


----------



## gmc2003

NU2SMOKE said:


> @gmc203 I am going to have to apologize in advance....I AM STEALING THIS!!
> My god that looked great!!



No need to apologize, take it, improve it, but mostly enjoy it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

bauchjw


 smokeypete7
 Thanks for the like appreciate them.

Chirs


----------



## uncle eddie

When scrolling through the posts, I always stop on anything "fatty"...glad I did as yours was awesome. Big like!


----------



## gmc2003

uncle eddie said:


> When scrolling through the posts, I always stop on anything "fatty"...glad I did as yours was awesome. Big like!



Thank you Eddie, I do the same. I always like to see whats new in the world of fatties. Appreciate the likes also.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Buckeyedude
 Thanks for the like

Chris


----------



## Sven Svensson

I know this is an old post but WOW! Very nice work and I love the pastry weave. In your photos it looks kind of like the fattie had little piglets.


----------



## gmc2003

Sven Svensson said:


> I know this is an old post but WOW! Very nice work and I love the pastry weave. In your photos it looks kind of like the fattie had little piglets.


Thanks Sven and for the laugh. I still love a good fattie just don't make them as often as I used to.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

TH-n-PA
 thanks for the like

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Thanks 

 indaswamp
 for the likes

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking

Chris I was not around here when you did this , so I am glad someone brought it back up.

Just great , you are the weaver king for sure. Great idea on the fattie.
I should do some soon again

David


----------



## gmc2003

DRKsmoking said:


> Chris I was not around here when you did this , so I am glad someone brought it back up.
> 
> Just great , you are the weaver king for sure. Great idea on the fattie.
> I should do some soon again
> 
> David


Appreciate it Dave, This one was a total success both visually and taste. I've seen your work, and I'm betting you'll take it to the next level. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

negolien
 Thanks for the Ha Ha face.

Chris


----------



## bauchjw

Wow! Over the top! I gained five pounds reading your post


----------



## gmc2003

bauchjw said:


> Wow! Over the top! I gained five pounds reading your post


Thanks Jed this one was good.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

O
 O'Basque
 thanks for the like

Chris


----------

